# -=- I Am Back!! -=-   ((pic heavy))



## prsfynestmami (Nov 26, 2006)

It's been a while, but I'm back.  Enjoy!
*************do not post photos elsewhere without my permission**********












































Face: SFF NW20, Studio Finish Concealer NW20
Brows: Embark
Black eyeliner: lancome lestylo waterproof pencil

Look #1: Light eyes, Bright Lips
Eyes - 
Vanilla e/s as browbone highlight
Melton Mauve in crease
Pinkling on lid
Carbon as e/l
Melton Mauve on lower lashline
Black Mascara
Lips - 
Wild about you l/s
Already Fab c/g


Look#2:Shimmery Neutral Eyes and Red Lips
Eyes - 
Vanilla e/s as browbone highlight
Soft Brown in crease
Tan pigment on lid
Carbon as top liner
Embark along lower lashline
Black mascara
Vanilla pig on tearducts
Lips - 
Dubonnet (with a light hand)
Sublime Culture lipliner
Chance Encounter l/g

Look#3: Greens
Eyes - 
Vanilla e/s as browbone highlight
Goldmine on upper crease
Swimming in crease
Aquavert on inner lid
Sprout on middle lid
Waternymph on outer lid
Plumage on outer V
Plumage on lower lashline
Swimming under Plumage on lashline
Carbon as top liner
Peacocky and Glamourgold glitter liner as 'wing'
Aqualine liquidlast on lower lashes
Black mascara
Chartruse pig on tearducts
Lips - 
Ciao Manhattan l/g

Look#4 Hot Pink
Eyes - 
Vanilla e/s as browbone highlight
Melton Mauve in crease
Lavender Sky in upper crease
Pink bronze pig packed on lid
Fuschia pig on outer lid
Carbon as liner
Melton Mauve on lower lashline
Black Mascara
Digit on tearducts
Lips - 
A little Zandra l/s 
Petal Pusher l/g on top

Look#5 Purple Panda Eyes
Eyes - 
Entremauve packed on lid
Dark Soul in crease w/Smashbox brush#15
Vanilla e/s as highlight
Digit in tearducts
Jeweltone on lower lashline
Jeweltone on upper crease to diffuse harshness of Dark Soul
Black Mascara
Lips - 
NW20 concealer lightly dabbed to tone down natural lip color
15 Minutes L/s with a light hand
Florabundance l/g


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow! You look beautiful in all of them. You MUST do a tutorial.


----------



## poppy z (Nov 26, 2006)

It's all great!
Please, could you tell me what did you use on every pictures because I love all your makeups! especially the orange/pink one....


----------



## ruby_soho (Nov 26, 2006)

I love them all! Especially the smokey purple look. I hope you post more often again; your looks are always amazing.


----------



## Caderas (Nov 26, 2006)

[jaw drop]  beautiful!  do you post anywhere on livejournal?


----------



## Kim. (Nov 26, 2006)

Your application, eye brows and skin look flawless it's amazing! what did you use for all of them?


----------



## tottui (Nov 26, 2006)

OMG you are so gorgeouuuuuuuuus!!!... may i have your perfect eyebrows??? hehehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i love ALL the looks.. but what did you used on the second and the last look?? im in looove!!!!


----------



## MkupTart (Nov 26, 2006)

You look amazing...I would love to know what you used...and how...a tutorial is in order. I especially LOVE the last one.


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 26, 2006)

Welcome back pretty lady.  I've missed you.
Do please tell what is on your lips in the second pic!  I have to have it.

All the looks are fabulous, I envy your eyebrows so much.


----------



## noteventherain (Nov 26, 2006)

GORGEOUS!  The last one is to die for! (btw, what did you use?)
I'm glad to see you back. . . I've missed your posts!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 26, 2006)

I love your lips in the third pic!!  do you remember what you used??


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 26, 2006)

so beautiful, all the looks are stunning. but if i had to pick a favorite, i love the violet eyes.

your makeup is flawless!


----------



## csuthetaphi (Nov 26, 2006)

WOW....I must say your pics are perfect! You have perfect skin and eyebrows! Damn you are gorgeous!!


----------



## Chloe2277 (Nov 26, 2006)

I love all your FOTDs! Beautiful!


----------



## snowkei (Nov 26, 2006)

OMG!I love each look u made!they r all so gorgeous! all of them!!!!can u make a tut? love it sooooooo much!!!=)


----------



## delovely (Nov 26, 2006)

gorgeous!! your lips are AMAZING!


----------



## devin (Nov 26, 2006)

these are all fabulous!!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow, beautiful looks


----------



## star1692 (Nov 26, 2006)

OMG!!!  You look amazingly beautiful in every single pic you have girl!!  You brows...amazing as usual...the way you blend you shadows ....you gorgeous skin looks so soft and flawless....and then you lips!!!  wow....I've missed seeing you posts.  Hope to see more of you.....


----------



## thatcamgirl (Nov 26, 2006)

WOW! Can you please post what you used? I would looove to try these looks......thank you!


----------



## n_c (Nov 26, 2006)

You are stunning and the makeup is absolutely flawless...I love the purple smokey look ...tutorial please


----------



## user79 (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow those are all perfect!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 26, 2006)

aaah you're perfect, its crazy. i love the second look especially.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 26, 2006)

Glad to see you back!!! You haven't lost your touch one bit, everything looks sooo beautiful! I would LOVE to know what you used for the purple look, please


----------



## mellz (Nov 26, 2006)

You're so beautiful! What did you use...on all of them?


----------



## prsfynestmami (Nov 26, 2006)

Color descriptions are up ladies!


----------



## thatcamgirl (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 

 
_Color descriptions are up ladies!_

 
THANK YOU!


----------



## Saints (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow, amazing! Are you a MA? I would love to see a tutorial too


----------



## ms_douchebag (Nov 26, 2006)

my god, you're GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 26, 2006)

Glad to see ya back girl. Beautiful as always, I'm in really diggin that last look!


----------



## maggysfbayb (Nov 26, 2006)

Incredible!!!! It looks so prefessionnal!!! I love all your looks!!! Please more!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 26, 2006)

i really like bold lips on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you look gorgeous in all of these!


----------



## BlueRose (Nov 26, 2006)

you are amazing....tut plz plz plz


----------



## veilchen (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh my gosh, you're simply too beautiful! All of the looks are amazing!


----------



## MAC is love (Nov 26, 2006)

wow, these are all great. i agree about the tutorial!


----------



## circe221 (Nov 26, 2006)

WOW!!! These are all FABulous!!!! I love the 3rd look especially! The green/yellow combo rocks!!!  I would LOVE to get a tut for that look if you have the time!!!


----------



## LilLatnLdy (Nov 26, 2006)

You are so beautiful and your application is flawless.  I want to try look #1.  I hope you post more pics.


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 26, 2006)

OMG your work is stunning 
every picture is amazing I especially love the greens 
Please do a tutorial


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 26, 2006)

the green and the last purple looks are awesome...flawless skin, great blending, i missed you!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Nov 26, 2006)

All your fotds are gorgeous, good 2 c u posting again,lovely!


----------



## lvgz (Nov 26, 2006)

i LOVE every one of them. you have talent girl


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Nov 26, 2006)

I SO missed your posts! hehe


----------



## ccarp001 (Nov 26, 2006)

GORGEOUS!! i love the panda look! and your brows are to die for


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Nov 26, 2006)

wow you look so amazing welcome back


----------



## amoona (Nov 26, 2006)

simply stunning!


----------



## angelica (Nov 27, 2006)

love love LOVE!!   keep posting!


----------



## HardcoreBarbie (Nov 27, 2006)

JUST STUUNNNNNNNNING!!!!! everything suits you..you lucky thing


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 27, 2006)

Beautiful!!
You MUST do a tut!
Please and thank yous!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 27, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 27, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG ive missed ur beautiful face gurly.. ur mu is always flawless


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 27, 2006)

whoaaa!! great FOTDs! =D


----------



## Jayne (Nov 27, 2006)

you have a perfect face miss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm in love with the 1st look & the last one


----------



## kradge79 (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, they are all beautiful!


----------



## pink_hearts (Nov 27, 2006)

I like them all! espicially the purple one..


----------



## courtneycakes (Nov 27, 2006)

omg. this is the best ive seen here. you have so much talent!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Nov 27, 2006)

you do some amazing stuff, and you have stunning eyes


----------



## Karamellmietze (Nov 27, 2006)

I usually don't comment but I have a question: Is there any colour you can't pull off?! Let me know. Thanks. Really it's ridiculous. So beautiful


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 27, 2006)

i'm gonna print these out and hang them to my mirror! i can only _hope_ to master these looks. amazing.


----------



## MelodyKat (Nov 27, 2006)

Its About Damn Time You Are Back On Here!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you so much ladies and gents for all of the nice comments.

To answer some questions...
---------------------------------
Am I a MA?  Not exactly.  I do projects here and there - but it's not my profession.  I wish I could do it full time, but I've always been intimidated by the industry since it's so competitive.  
---------------------------------
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karamellmietze* 

 
_I usually don't comment but I have a question: Is there any colour you can't pull off?! Let me know. Thanks. Really it's ridiculous. So beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My friends make fun of me, because whenever I'm at the MAC store I'm always picking out the most bold and crazy colors.  I think you can pull off any color.  You just have to know what to pair it with.  The most important thing though - is COLOR PLACEMENT!
A high quality set of brushes and attention to detail is all you need.


----------



## aziza (Nov 27, 2006)

You are gorgeous! What's your skincare routine like? It looks perfect....I am so damn jealous lol!


----------



## Luxurious (Nov 28, 2006)

wow. all are awesome. i love your style of blending and everything. i think you're one of the most talentest members.


----------



## circe221 (Nov 28, 2006)

Could you do a tut or brief explanation of how you do your liner? It is absolutely PERFECT!!!


----------



## RobinG (Nov 28, 2006)

WOOHOO I am so glad your back. I allways looked foreward to your pictures. You are a very beautiful woman and your make-up skills are wonderfull. WELCOME BACK


----------



## xitsvivx (Nov 29, 2006)

gorgeous!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 29, 2006)

sweet lord of hosts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 urperfectkthxbye! i missed your gorgeous fotd;s woman! that purple one is DIVINE!!!!


----------



## temptalia (Nov 29, 2006)

So gorgeous, all of them!


----------



## offdhook21 (Nov 29, 2006)

I love the way you do your makeup, very pretty! How do you blend like that but still see each color?? You should do a Tutorial if you haven't already!


----------



## MareMare (Nov 29, 2006)

I think all the looks are gorgeous! but I LOVE LOVE LOVEEEE the purple panda eyes!


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, these are all utterly amazing.  I have nothing but astounded praise for every aspect of each one.  More please!


----------



## Lollie (Nov 29, 2006)

All your looks are stunning and your MU application is absolutely flawless!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 29, 2006)

All of them are great!!!  My fave... the greeens!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Your eyebrows are to die for .. love them!!


----------



## linkas (Nov 29, 2006)

VERY TALENTED!! Wow!!


----------



## Pascal (Nov 29, 2006)

you are my kind of girl. STUNNING STUNNING STUNNING, I love the shading and the defenition.


----------



## KhoOoDi (Jan 19, 2007)

.::.


It`s really really beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I wanna ask u,which brush did u used to drow ur 
eyeliner?


and thanx alot dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.::.


----------



## SHARKIA (Jan 19, 2007)

VERY NICE AND NEATLY DONE


----------



## Emmi (Jan 19, 2007)

Stunning looks!! Love those all!!


----------



## Saints (Jan 19, 2007)

All looks are totally gorgeous!


----------



## stevoulina (Jan 19, 2007)

I can't see the pics here either


----------



## Jaim (Jan 19, 2007)

You look amazing!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 19, 2007)

WOW.  Simply amazing.


----------



## Sanne (Jan 19, 2007)

my goodness you're good!!!


----------



## kimb (Jan 19, 2007)

Awesome Lips!
Awesome Skin!
Awesome Eyes!


I Want Your Face. Lol... Great Jobs!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 20, 2007)

very pretty 
Please do a tut 
Your skill is amazing


----------



## ndn_chicka (Jan 20, 2007)

wow stunning looks my fav's are the last 2....

Entremauve packed on lid
Dark Soul in crease w/Smashbox brush#15 

r these 2 colours by MAC?


----------



## Fallon (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow I am in love with the greens. Good job on all though I love your technique


----------



## Ksstavros (Jan 20, 2007)

All I can say is  WOWWW!!!


----------



## NobodyPlease (Jan 20, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Major drooling here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and worshiping you technique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and just toally falling over. 

I am so envious and was just thinking about uploading my first face of the day...now I don't wanna. I mean the ladies on this board are stunning and so talented and well like you so beautiful and talented (yeah i kow I said it again but sheesh!).... 

I am writing down what you used to see if i can duplicate it. LOVE TESE LOOKS!!!!!!!!!!! - C


----------



## Nyx (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh my god, your eyebrows are super gorgeous! You look great.


----------



## mommamacgurl (Jan 21, 2007)

OUTSTANDING MAKEUP!!!!


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 22, 2007)

yes.. u must do a tutorial! U work is amazing! wow!
Im still  in complete awe !


----------



## XsMom21 (Jan 22, 2007)

::dies:: Gorgeous looks! I love the green and the purple !!!


----------



## indiagirl73 (Jan 22, 2007)

WOW!!! You're looks are stunning!!


----------



## nyna (Jan 22, 2007)

oh my god... your style is so perfect and you are so beautyful.
I love every single picture


----------



## asphyxiad0ll (Jan 22, 2007)

LOVE the green look and the orange/pink look on you, especially! Your blending is flawless, I bow to you.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 23, 2007)

I am totally in love with the dark purple/black one.


----------



## callmestella (Jan 24, 2007)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## Neon_Couture (Jan 24, 2007)

amazing.


----------



## Aureliphonics (Jan 25, 2007)

The purple look and the pink/orange one are amazing !!! I think I'm jealous... Tut please !!!


----------



## Miss World (Jan 28, 2007)

omg you look sooooooooo great ^_^ I want to give them all a try!


----------



## charismaticlime (Jan 28, 2007)

damn, those looks are hot!


----------



## leenabutt (Jan 28, 2007)

omfg you're gorgeous.
&& so is your makeup!
woww. you blend so well!


----------



## bondgirlx (Jan 29, 2007)

i can't see the pics


----------



## Riet (Jan 29, 2007)

I LOVE the purple :___D


----------



## bsquared (Mar 8, 2007)

wow, amazing looks. this is def a fav of mine


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 8, 2007)

omg!!! i love love love these looks esp the green one. amazing!


----------



## Liyah (Mar 8, 2007)

WOW thats amazing!! Tutorial please!! how do you blend so well?? its amazing!


----------



## geeko (Mar 8, 2007)

love your eye make up. Awesome blending.


----------



## dramaqueen (Mar 9, 2007)

you rawk! your make-up is amazing!


----------



## angeliclao (Mar 9, 2007)

one word....FLAWLESS!


----------



## swtginbug (Mar 9, 2007)

very nice. i love all the looks on you. soo pretty!


----------



## bubbles81 (Mar 9, 2007)

I love them all! Especially the pink&orange look, it´s great!


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 9, 2007)

beautiful looks


----------



## MizzMAC (Mar 9, 2007)

do you have tuts available for your looks?

They are all wonderful!


----------



## -*jeje*- (Mar 9, 2007)

beautiful you and your make up!


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 9, 2007)

Most beautiful I've seen here.  As what they said perfect skin, eyebrows.  I love your blending and color combos.  Please please do tutorials for all of these, please...


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 9, 2007)

They are all great but OMG LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE that hot pink one!!! Makes me think of peach melba, or tequila sunrise, or anything that's pink and gold and DELICIOUS all at once lol!


----------



## bjorne_again (Mar 9, 2007)

these are really beautiful! I hope you don't mind but i'm pretty sure i have to copy the green and hot pink looks! and you are stunning! you look like candy!


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (May 22, 2007)

GorGeOuS ^____^


----------



## brown_eyes (May 22, 2007)

LOVE them ALL, especially the last looks, please do some tut?


----------



## c00ki312 (May 22, 2007)

wow i love the colours and you have such great mu skills!


----------



## chrisantiss (May 22, 2007)

beautiful looks


----------



## Suzyn (May 22, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE 3 and 5!!!  But, All your pictures are stunning!!!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 22, 2007)

you are GORGEOUS! your makeup is perfect , i love the purple look


----------



## Bybs (May 22, 2007)

I love the 2nd & 4th looks - perfect with your gorgeous, glowing skin tone.


----------



## miko (May 22, 2007)

they're all great! i love the last look especially... would love to see a tut for that


----------



## MACisME (May 22, 2007)

im so happy u posted! u are BY far the best one on here! no one else comes close!


----------



## Eyelashwishes (May 22, 2007)

wow, you look so gorgeous.


----------



## pinkkvintage (May 22, 2007)

ok first off 
i love LOVE your brows
and all your looks look so clean 
i love them all


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (May 22, 2007)

That hot pink look is sooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## laura-doll (May 22, 2007)

well this is stunning


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 23, 2007)

OMG all of  your looks are amazing  ...Please please do a tutorial ...absolutely gourgeous.


----------



## midgetfury74 (May 23, 2007)

amazing, all of these looks are gorgeous!


----------

